# Looking to get my first handgun



## duck_hunter21 (Feb 23, 2013)

I am turning 21 in a few weeks and cannot wait to get my first handgun. I am an avid hunter so I know my way around shotguns and rifles but handguns are a whole new field for me. I have been looking into what gun to get for awhile now. I am definitely going with a .40 cal but I cant decide between the XD, Taurus 24/7 G2, or the glock 23. I personally dont like the feel of the glock but you cant argue with the history so I am still considering it. I have heard great things about the XD and I know the G2 is new but I definitely like the feel of the gun. What are yalls opinions on these guns? Any suggestions?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

May I suggest including the Smith and Wesson M&P series in your quest? Specifically their 4.25" barrel version. Also quite a few on these forums like the Beretta PX4 Storm. If you're not that all into the Glock 23 (this is what I carry on a regular basis - the gen3 version), what about the full size version, the Glock 22? Perhaps the grip on that one will do better for you.

Lots of great choices out there. Take your time and don't rush your decision. Once you have narrow your choices down, try to get to a range where you can rent as many of them as you can and see which ones work best for you.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Southernboy makes some good suggestions. I'd also look at things other than Taurus. just my 2 cents. Spend a little more money and get a better product.

Also, have you shot a lot? 9mm has come a long way. Unless you are already very familiar with shooting the 40 cartridge, you may be a bit surprised when you do. So many new handgun owners hear about how goo the "40" is. Then they buy one for their first handgun, and then complain about the recoil.

To me, 45ACP recoils less than 40. I've tried them all over the years. Right now, all I have are 9mms. I shoot better consistently, and can spend more time shooting per session before fatigue sets in, with 9mm. In truth, and handgun round is a poor manstopper.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree with everything you say, except for the man stopper part. Don't know how you could even say that the .40 cal. is a poor man stopper. I guess some people are really recoil sensitive......I shoot a Beretta 96 and my wife shoots a SR40......recoil is pretty much the same as 9mm.


Shipwreck said:


> Southernboy makes some good suggestions. I'd also look at things other than Taurus. just my 2 cents. Spend a little more money and get a better product.
> 
> Also, have you shot a lot? 9mm has come a long way. Unless you are already very familiar with shooting the 40 cartridge, you may be a bit surprised when you do. So many new handgun owners hear about how goo the "40" is. Then they buy one for their first handgun, and then complain about the recoil.
> 
> To me, 45ACP recoils less than 40. I've tried them all over the years. Right now, all I have are 9mms. I shoot better consistently, and can spend more time shooting per session before fatigue sets in, with 9mm. In truth, and handgun round is a poor manstopper.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettabone said:


> I agree with everything you say, except for the man stopper part. Don't know how you could even say that the .40 cal. is a poor man stopper. I guess some people are really recoil sensitive......I shoot a Beretta 96 and my wife shoots a SR40......recoil is pretty much the same as 9mm.


I've done a ton of reading on the subject..... ALL bullets are poor manstoppers. Things are not like they are in the movies. Vast, vast majority of gunshot victims survive. All that is a fact.

I am not really debating between 9mm vs 40 vs 45 ACP - other than the fact that any of them will do as a self defense round. What I am saying is that handgun rounds DO make pour manstoppers. However, it is what it is.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't buy a Taurus. 

I've heard good about the XD. I recently bought an XD-45. 

You might give some thought about a Beretta 96FS.


----------



## duck_hunter21 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I don't want a 9mm, I want my gun to have a lil but of a kick. I have looked into the px4 storm and it's up there as one of the guns I'm lookin at too. The XD right know is my number 1 choice. As for the M&P, my buddy has that gun and I really like it but I want something different then what he has.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Find a shop or range where they rent time on many different pistols.
Try as many different pistols as the shop has, one at a time.
Pick the one that, in your hands, is the most comfortable to shoot.
Don't worry about accuracy: All of them will be much more accurate than you are.

Pistol shooting is not easy. It takes practice to become accurate and effective.
Go slowly. Get someone to coach you.

The smaller the pistol, the more difficult to shoot well.
Start with a full-size, full-weight pistol.


----------



## duck_hunter21 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have shot all of these pistols already and i shot them all pretty well. I guess what I am trying to ask is have yall had any problems with them? Which ones would you prefer.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd suggest you also take a look at the Ruger SR 40. It may not be a "cool" as some of the other options, but it's a lot of gun for the money.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

duck_hunter21 said:


> I am turning 21 in a few weeks and cannot wait to get my first handgun. I am an avid hunter so I know my way around shotguns and rifles but handguns are a whole new field for me. I have been looking into what gun to get for awhile now. I am definitely going with a .40 cal but I cant decide between the XD, Taurus 24/7 G2, or the glock 23. I personally dont like the feel of the glock but you cant argue with the history so I am still considering it. I have heard great things about the XD and I know the G2 is new but I definitely like the feel of the gun. What are yalls opinions on these guns? Any suggestions?


If you don't like how the Glock fits your mitts, then don't buy one on reputation alone. You are the one behind the gun, so it needs to be an extension of your hands. The Springfield is a nice choice, and actually so is the Taurus. Ever think about Beretta? Don't forget about them.:smt1099


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Beretta, Glock, S&W,Sig Saue or Springfield Armory IMO. I went with the 9mm selection, Px4 Storm... I really like the Beretta's tbh.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly... Best bet is to find a range that rents guns.. Try a few out and find one that is YOUR favorite, not someone else's favorite. And, you'll probably buy many more in the future too. So, you aren't necessarily married to a gun if you do not like it later.


----------



## LyleLovett666 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have an XD that I have a few thousand rounds through and the thing is like clockwork.Not one problem of any kind.


----------



## duck_hunter21 (Feb 23, 2013)

I went out today to the gun range and shot the XD and PX4 storm (like yall recommended). I fell in love with that px4. Thanks guys for the input. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

duck_hunter21 said:


> I went out today to the gun range and shot the XD and PX4 storm (like yall recommended). I fell in love with that px4. Thanks guys for the input. Can't wait to get mine.


good choice for a first handgun, visible hammer, decocking safety lever . Very reliable. DA/SA. You can have the px4 in a holster , choose to disengage the safety and cock the hammer while the gun is still holstered.I think beretta knew what they were doing with a decocking safety lever


----------

